# Happy Birthday Mr. Goodweed!



## buckytom (Sep 30, 2011)

happy birthday buddy. is it 56 now?

we are the lucky ones to have gotten to know you, so thanks, and here's hoping for another year for you of all of god's blessings. you deserve every one of them.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday my friend!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 30, 2011)

Better freinds a man could never have.  I only wish you guys lived close by, so we could go fishing gtogether on a warm summer day, or maybe fire up the collective grills and sit around a backyard fire, sans biting bugs of course.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Claire (Sep 30, 2011)

Happy birthday from Illinois!


----------



## GB (Sep 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday GW! I hope it is a great one!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday GW!

If all the collective grills were fired up, it would melt the UP.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 30, 2011)

Happy birthday from Iowa, GW!


----------



## Constance (Sep 30, 2011)

I hope you have a wonderful birthday, my friend!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank you all.  DC Freinds are great freinds.  I've known most of you now for several years, and those of you who are a bit newer in this circle have proven yourselves to be great as well.

I'm gonna see my newest Grandaughter on Sunday, in Maryland.  So I might be away from DC for a week or so.  I'll be driving through goreous fall colors, which should be at their hight, on the way home.  So it's gonna be a great trip all the way around, espcially seeing my East Coast family.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 30, 2011)

Did you know that the giving of gifts for birthdays goes back to the ancient Sumerians?  Their belief was that showering newborn with gifts would protect it from the evil spirits and also ingratiate them to the child’s parents.  This was often the case with especially expensive gifts if the family of the Sumerian in question had a big screen TV and might invite you over to watch the game on Sunday.  I have such a TV and watch the game every Sunday but have no newborns, so I get no gifts.  No gifts – no invitation to watch the game.  

However, when you have your birthday cake, try it with different herbs and spices to see which enhance the flavors of the cake and which don’t go well.  I find rosemary and cayenne go especially well with chocolate.  Thyme and sage work with white frostings.  Trust your own tastes and don’t be afraid to try new combinations.  I had a cake that won a blue ribbon at a local competition.  The frosting was a butter cream with taco sauce and orange marmalade.  I can post the recipe if you want.  Scientifically speaking, this works at the molecular level with the positive ions of the taco sauce interacting ionically with the nebulae in the orange marmalade to create a sub-atomic cold fusion reaction the creates new flavor compounds that confound the perfunctory re-calcification of the orbital defenestration of the nascent compound.  

Living here in the UP (upper part) of MA, the weather is starting to change from the heat and humidity of the summer to the chilly crisp air of the fall.  It’s the time for hunting and fishing and enjoying the great outdoors.  Nothing like traipsing through the woods, communing with nature and being cold, wet and miserable.  Hunting bear is a fascinating pastime.  Did you know that a polar bear’s milk is 38% fat and that enables bear cubs to gain 20 pounds in a short period of time.

Oh, by the way, have a very Happy Birthday, my friend.  Seeing your newest grandchild for the first time is a great birthday gift.


----------



## GB (Sep 30, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Did you know that the giving of gifts for birthdays goes back to the ancient Sumerians?  Their belief was that showering newborn with gifts would protect it from the evil spirits and also ingratiate them to the child’s parents.  This was often the case with especially expensive gifts if the family of the Sumerian in question had a big screen TV and might invite you over to watch the game on Sunday.  I have such a TV and watch the game every Sunday but have no newborns, so I get no gifts.  No gifts – no invitation to watch the game.
> 
> However, when you have your birthday cake, try it with different herbs and spices to see which enhance the flavors of the cake and which don’t go well.  I find rosemary and cayenne go especially well with chocolate.  Thyme and sage work with white frostings.  Trust your own tastes and don’t be afraid to try new combinations.  I had a cake that won a blue ribbon at a local competition.  The frosting was a butter cream with taco sauce and orange marmalade.  I can post the recipe if you want.  Scientifically speaking, this works at the molecular level with the positive ions of the taco sauce interacting ionically with the nebulae in the orange marmalade to create a sub-atomic cold fusion reaction the creates new flavor compounds that confound the perfunctory re-calcification of the orbital defenestration of the nascent compound.
> 
> ...


I nominate this as the best post ever on DC


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 30, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Did you know that the giving of gifts for birthdays goes back to the ancient Sumerians? Their belief was that showering newborn with gifts would protect it from the evil spirits and also ingratiate them to the child’s parents. This was often the case with especially expensive gifts if the family of the Sumerian in question had a big screen TV and might invite you over to watch the game on Sunday. I have such a TV and watch the game every Sunday but have no newborns, so I get no gifts. No gifts – no invitation to watch the game.
> 
> However, when you have your birthday cake, try it with different herbs and spices to see which enhance the flavors of the cake and which don’t go well. I find rosemary and cayenne go especially well with chocolate. Thyme and sage work with white frostings. Trust your own tastes and don’t be afraid to try new combinations. I had a cake that won a blue ribbon at a local competition. The frosting was a butter cream with taco sauce and orange marmalade. I can post the recipe if you want. Scientifically speaking, this works at the molecular level with the positive ions of the taco sauce interacting ionically with the nebulae in the orange marmalade to create a sub-atomic cold fusion reaction the creates new flavor compounds that confound the perfunctory re-calcification of the orbital defenestration of the nascent compound.
> 
> ...


 
Wow!  And they call me Chief Longwind"!  I think I'm up for competition in that department.  

That was a hoot.  Thanks for making me smile on my b-day.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## jusnikki (Sep 30, 2011)

Enjoy your birthday!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 30, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Did you know that the giving of gifts for birthdays goes back to the ancient Sumerians?  Their belief was that showering newborn with gifts would protect it from the evil spirits and also ingratiate them to the child’s parents.  This was often the case with especially expensive gifts if the family of the Sumerian in question had a big screen TV and might invite you over to watch the game on Sunday.  I have such a TV and watch the game every Sunday but have no newborns, so I get no gifts.  No gifts – no invitation to watch the game.
> 
> However, when you have your birthday cake, try it with different herbs and spices to see which enhance the flavors of the cake and which don’t go well.  I find rosemary and cayenne go especially well with chocolate.  Thyme and sage work with white frostings.  Trust your own tastes and don’t be afraid to try new combinations.  I had a cake that won a blue ribbon at a local competition.  The frosting was a butter cream with taco sauce and orange marmalade.  I can post the recipe if you want.  Scientifically speaking, this works at the molecular level with the positive ions of the taco sauce interacting ionically with the nebulae in the orange marmalade to create a sub-atomic cold fusion reaction the creates new flavor compounds that confound the perfunctory re-calcification of the orbital defenestration of the nascent compound.
> 
> ...



ROFL!!!


----------



## lyndalou (Sep 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Goodweed.

Hope you are having a great day, and will have a wonderful time with your family. I envy your going to see the Fall foliage. I miss it, having come from the Adirondacks in New York State.


----------



## vitauta (Sep 30, 2011)

have a great b-day, gw, and rejoice in your ever growing family!


----------



## Josie1945 (Sep 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday GoodWeed, Hope you have a awesome trip, we shall miss you.

Josie


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 30, 2011)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Did you know that the giving of gifts for birthdays goes back to the ancient Sumerians?  Their belief was that showering newborn with gifts would protect it from the evil spirits and also ingratiate them to the child’s parents.  This was often the case with especially expensive gifts if the family of the Sumerian in question had a big screen TV and might invite you over to watch the game on Sunday.  I have such a TV and watch the game every Sunday but have no newborns, so I get no gifts.  No gifts – no invitation to watch the game.
> 
> However, when you have your birthday cake, try it with different herbs and spices to see which enhance the flavors of the cake and which don’t go well.  I find rosemary and cayenne go especially well with chocolate.  Thyme and sage work with white frostings.  Trust your own tastes and don’t be afraid to try new combinations.  I had a cake that won a blue ribbon at a local competition.  The frosting was a butter cream with taco sauce and orange marmalade.  I can post the recipe if you want.  Scientifically speaking, this works at the molecular level with the positive ions of the taco sauce interacting ionically with the nebulae in the orange marmalade to create a sub-atomic cold fusion reaction the creates new flavor compounds that confound the perfunctory re-calcification of the orbital defenestration of the nascent compound.
> 
> ...



It's scares me that this fits so well. 

Haooy birthday dad. Love you.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 30, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> It's scares me that this fits so well.
> 
> Haooy birthday dad. Love you.




I've read a lot of posts over the last xx years.


----------



## babetoo (Sep 30, 2011)

happy birthday


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 30, 2011)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I've read a lot of posts over the last xx years.


----------



## chopper (Sep 30, 2011)

I'll make it short and sweet for you. Happy Birthday!


----------



## joesfolk (Sep 30, 2011)

Happy birthday Bob.  I'd send you some "Flowers"  but I'm sure you already have some.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Oct 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday mate


----------



## JoAnn L. (Oct 1, 2011)

I hope all of your birthday wishes came true. HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------

